# Darkroom Suggestion



## Actor (Sep 5, 2009)

Take off your digital watch and leave it outside the darkroom.

This evening while loading film onto the reel I accidentally hit the button that turns on the light.  It glowed for 2 seconds.  Nothing I could do about it.  I assume the film was ruined.


----------



## loopy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh that sucks, sorry to hear that  You should develop the film anyways, you never know


----------



## Actor (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm happy and astonished to report that, judging by the negatives, the film came out fine, none too light or too dark, just right.  It probably helped that the film was Ilford PanF 50.  A faster film may have been ruined.


----------



## Torus34 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like you almost rediscovered solarization, but not quite.


----------

